# Crate training Intro at 8 weeks



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello, I am new here. I am choosing between 2 breeders...one introduces crate training (show), the other does not(field). Both come from excellent lines...one stronger in show...one stronger in the field. I am leaning towards the dog (due to location and the fact that I may want to hunt) with the stronger field background that will lack introduction to the crate. Is 8 weeks to late to introduce the crate to a pup?
Thanks for the input.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Personally, I would choose the stronger field line as you've stated. When i rescued my dog @ 6 monthes old he had never been crated. It took us about 4-6 weeks for him to willing use the crate,but now he goes in on command no problem. I don't think 8 weeks is too old to learn crate. It may Bea bit more work, but a V pup is A LOT of work any how


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I would advise against choosing a dog based on crate training by the breeder. It's not rocket science and you'll end up doing most of it on your own anyway, just because it will be a new environment, new people, no litter mates, etc. It's emotionally very difficult but in the long run, it actually helps the owner too, in my opinion.

Instead, my suggestion would be to pick the best dog you can based on what you're looking for. You could ask the "show" breeder how those dogs are different from the field lines and then ask the "field" breeder what makes those dogs different from the show dogs. You may only get the feedback regarding the conformation, but it's also possible that the field dogs could have a lot of drive and show dogs may be more laid back. So it's important to be sure there's a fit with what you're looking for and what you plan to do with the dog. 

By the way, I'm curious that you said that one line is "stronger" in show, not bred for show. When I was looking for a breeder, I wanted a versatile dog that looked like a supermodel and hunted like the best hunting dogs. Vizsla is particularly strong in breeders who strive to produce truly versatile dogs. And I was told that sometimes breeders have to choose between various ways of proving the results of their breeding because of the money - of course it's cheaper to do the show ring than to campaign your dog in field trials....


----------



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

The one breeder tends to have dogs with strong show titles and personally has more years of experience breeding. Their intent is to breed versatile dogs in the field and ring. The other breeders is not as experienced (1st time)of a breeder but the sire is Strong in Field titles. 

I am really confused! :-[


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Years of experience and results to prove it mean you have a much higher probability to have a dog with a great temperament and the appearance in line with the standard. And if the breeder is producing the versatile dogs, then you will already have a lot of hunting and/or field blood in the pedigree. Have you seen the pedigrees of the sires and dams?


----------



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, both seem to be well pedigreed, on both sides....though it's hard for a rookie to be sure.


----------



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

one last thing is the location and price work better for the less experienced breeder....but I wouldn't let that be teh decieding factor. 

My guess is it boils down to gut instinct.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know if you're based in the US. If you are - I would urge you to speak to the "Breeder Referral" person at your local Vizsla club instead of relying on gut instinct ;-) 

They will be able to point out the field/hunt lines in the pedigrees versus the show lines, explain the differences, give you an honest opinion about the breeder, etc. 

If you are unsure or in doubt - don't get a dog yet. Wait, do the homework and look again in a couple of months. The more knowledgeable you are, the better everything will work out for you in the end

Good luck!


----------



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

I am in the US and have spoken to and got the thumbs up on the one breeder from people who I would think are respected, the 2nd one would simply be logistically easier. 
I am certainly not in doubt about a vizsla....though I acknowledge I am somewhat green. I just want to make the right choice.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Choose your breeder based on what you want to do with your puppy e,g if you want to hunt choose one with a hunting pedigree - as it is never too late to crate train a puppy.

However, use the time before you get your puppy to read up on how to crate train the pup. Although I have had 8 puppies over many years my Vizsla pup is the first I tried to crate train. I thought you just picked them up and put them in - BIG mistake!!! There is definitely a right and wrong way to go about introducing your pup to his crate e.g Never Pick him up and place him in it - entice him in, feed him in it, etc. 

I am not the person to give advise on this subject, but hopefully you will have time to read posts on the forum and books on crate training.


----------

